# Uber Rating???? Nuff said.



## Fabrice Janson (Jun 26, 2018)

Please share your driver ratings!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Not going up against you. You’re probably an Uber Pro and I’m just an amateur.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Why? Couldn’t care less about ratings.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

So your life's pride is your uber rating?!.... wow.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Fabrice Janson said:


> Please share your driver ratings!


And THAT'S Why these guys are smiling
Because They love ❤ drivers concerned about ratings
over earnings.
Coming soon: Driver App monthly access fee⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Lol you except every ping? WTF! You disgrace all other drivers over your rating for Uber? You must have gone through a few vehicles by now in Australia’s weather.


----------



## Fabrice Janson (Jun 26, 2018)

I


WindyCityAnt said:


> Lol you except every ping? WTF! You disgrace all other drivers over your rating for Uber? You must have gone through a few vehicles by now in Australia's weather.


It's called 'work ethic'. Some have it! Some don't..


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

i think he has 2 phones . 1 to call a uber the other to accept his own ride . 5 star . (almost every time lol)


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Fabrice Janson said:


> Please share your driver ratings!


 I don't normally pay attention to what a pax's rating is before accepting a ride. Whereas a lot of other Ops use their rating to screen rides.
With a 98% acceptance rate I imagine you don't do a lot of screening. And you've managed to maintain a 4.99 rating?.
So tell us all what is your secret to success?


----------



## Fabrice Janson (Jun 26, 2018)

R3drang3r said:


> I don't normally pay attention to what a pax's rating is before accepting a ride. Whereas a lot of other Ops use their rating to screen rides.
> With a 98% acceptance rate I imagine you don't do a lot of screening. And you've managed to maintain a 4.99 rating?.
> So tell us all what is your secret to success?


On this site. Can't tell if people are being genuine or just straight up condescending, but I'll give you the benefit of a doubt. I treat each rider by their own merit. Some riders may be more annoying than others, but again, that's depending on the driver as well, in terms of their tolerance. I treat each rider the same, and with the same respect as I realise that they are my bread and butter. I don't need to bs them, I'm just myself.



kingcorey321 said:


> i think he has 2 phones . 1 to call a uber the other to accept his own ride . 5 star . (almost every time lol)


I don't have 2 phones. I'm just a good driver and better person. Riders aren't just $$$ signs.... they want to go somewhere and I take them. That's it.plain and simple.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Fabrice Janson said:


> On this site. Can't tell if people are being genuine or just straight up condescending, but I'll give you the benefit of a doubt. I treat each rider by their own merit. Some riders may be more annoying than others, but again, that's depending on the driver as well, in terms of their tolerance. I treat each rider the same, and with the same respect as I realise that they are my bread and butter. I don't need to bs them, I'm just myself.
> 
> 
> I don't have 2 phones. I'm just a good driver and better person. Riders aren't just $$$ signs.... they want to go somewhere and I take them. That's it.plain and simple.


Thank you for sharing.
I'm basically doing the same thing you are except I don't have a 4.99. There's always the occasional Rider that no matter what you do is going to slip you a 1. 
You must have an amazing personality or really good people skills or both.


----------



## UberPete1911 (Aug 10, 2017)

I remember uber works a bit differently in Sydney - one of the members posted about it a few weeks back. 

So in turn, in his market, uber might be working for him and his rating. 

Truth be told to the OP, ratings mean absolutely nothing in the 98% of other markets when uber moved away from paying its drivers to uber points. 

Most veteran drivers saw through the BS and most millenial drivers fed on it as their life depended on it. 

So I hope you can see that whenever anyone posts about ratings, it's either uber propaganda machine trying to entice its millennial base or a driver that has no idea that uber exists in other markets other then his/her own.

GL to you and your ratings, keep doing what you doing, obviously it's working, but people are people and you can't make everyone happy. Hard to believe that its 4.99 with 7k+ rides... are you rohit?! I knew it  jk... maybe.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

UberPete1911 said:


> Hard to believe that its 4.99 with 7k+ rides.


4.99 @7k+ rides maintaining a 98% acceptance rate. Which means he's not being selective about the Pax's ratings.
Is there a part of the World where Paxholes don't exist??


----------



## UberPete1911 (Aug 10, 2017)

R3drang3r said:


> 4.99 @7k+ rides maintaining a 98% acceptance rate. Which means he's not being selective about the Pax's ratings.
> Is there a part of the World where Paxholes don't exist??


Selective is not the only variable in this shuffle gig...

And like I said, in his market, I guess it works.

Rohit is everywhere.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Aren't newbie ants cute?
They so wide-eyed and innocent.

It's kind of sad when virginity is lost in a bath of vomit;
when the harsh light of the dashboard reveals The Wolf Man sitting behind you.

If you are driving a lot, especially at night, it'll be about three weeks.
You'll be hating on the pax just like us.

Welcome aboard brother.
Where we going today?


----------



## Fabrice Janson (Jun 26, 2018)

I seriously don't understand why it's so hard to believe that you can be a successful driver and still treat your customers with dignity and respect. Yes there are and always will be the odd rider who toes the line and makes you wonder if this is really worth it, but for each bad customer that I've had, i've had 400-500 great ones. I don't work for my ratting. I work for my daughter and family, but if I am recognised by the riders as being a good Uber driver, then so be it. It's always nice to be recognised and remembered.



UberBastid said:


> Aren't newbie ants cute?
> They so wide-eyed and innocent.
> 
> It's kind of sad when virginity is lost in a bath of vomit;
> ...


How is nearly 3 years a newbie??



dmoney155 said:


> So your life's pride is your uber rating?!.... wow.


Not at all man!! Just shows that I'm doing my job properly and that when I come to work, I do it right. Not sure what you're doing though.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> when the harsh light of the dashboard reveals The Wolf Man sitting behind you.


????


----------



## 5070bolo (Jul 3, 2015)

It's possible to turn the 4.99 into a perfect 5.00 star rating, I know because I've been there. But the sad thing is in the end of the day the rating doesn't mean nothing, we don't get paid more, pax still treat us the same, tips the same, if anything you are just wasting energy trying to keep a high rating. But im not knocking you. It does feel good when your rating goes up, but after being a 5 00 star driver for a few months, u'll realize you'll be more happy, care free when you don't pay attention to the rating... 

But keep doing you and get the 5 .00


----------



## Michael Hall (Sep 21, 2018)

Uber Eats Only


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Michael Hall said:


> Uber Eats Only


You are slipping, 2 reports of Professionalism! You are counted on to be more professional when delivering a Happy Meal, try wearing a tie, say "yes sir or yes ma'am"


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Fabrice Janson said:


> Please share your driver ratings!


The unfortunate part of this is that regardless of your very high rating you will still always be one ride away from deactivation at any time for any reason.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Fabrice Janson said:


> How is nearly 3 years a newbie??


Well, it's not.
You really SHOULD know better by now.
And, that leaves only one other explanation for your wide-eyed innocence.

None are so blind as those who choose not to see.


----------



## Michael Hall (Sep 21, 2018)

Seamus said:


> You are slipping, 2 reports of Professionalism! You are to be more professional when delivering a Happy Meal, try a suite and tie!


Funny those are old and will come off when I hit 1000 deliveries which is soon, and I got a damaged item complaint today which I'm fighting because I always keep things in my bag safe and sound


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Fabrice Janson said:


> On this site. Can't tell if people are being genuine or just straight up condescending, but I'll give you the benefit of a doubt. I treat each rider by their own merit. Some riders may be more annoying than others, but again, that's depending on the driver as well, in terms of their tolerance. I treat each rider the same, and with the same respect as I realise that they are my bread and butter. I don't need to bs them, I'm just myself.
> 
> 
> I don't have 2 phones. I'm just a good driver and better person. Riders aren't just $$$ signs.... they want to go somewhere and I take them. That's it.plain and simple.


do you know what humor is ? wow we mr serious


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

1) there is already a thread for this

2) stop bragging

3) i can't wait to take a bunch of rides with you so I can 1* you to death and try to drag you down closer to my average rating of 0.32*

4) **** I'm jealous :'(

5) got any mints? my breath stanks


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

Nuff Said.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

@Michael Hall can't you get a dash cam and have it squarely pointed at the steaming food?

No more reports of damaged food, "missing 3 French fries -- I counted em", too much sauce that was never requested, etc


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Nice ratings man, just be sure your money is looking just as good.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

You need to try harder. I'm at 5.01


----------



## Mjclassic (Jul 26, 2019)

RabbleRouser said:


> And THAT'S Why these guys are smiling
> Because They love ❤ drivers concerned about ratings
> over earnings.
> Coming soon: Driver App monthly access fee⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐


CUTE



Mjclassic said:


> CUTE


Cute


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Fabrice Janson said:


> On this site. Can't tell if people are being genuine or just straight up condescending, but I'll give you the benefit of a doubt. I treat each rider by their own merit. Some riders may be more annoying than others, but again, that's depending on the driver as well, in terms of their tolerance. I treat each rider the same, and with the same respect as I realise that they are my bread and butter. I don't need to bs them, I'm just myself.
> 
> 
> I don't have 2 phones. I'm just a good driver and better person. Riders aren't just $$$ signs.... they want to go somewhere and I take them. That's it.plain and simple.
> ...


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

I have a feeling this isn't quite the response and interaction the OP had in mind.

Also: please don't beat me up sir, I was just kidding


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Really? What's with the personal attacks? If you have a better point to the discussion make it! Let that point speak for itsself.
> 
> Meeting implies fighting. This has no place on this forum.
> 
> No respect here.


Maybe Uber deactivated him at some point today while he was gloating about his ratings.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

You have anger and hostility issues, sir.

Just kidding! Please don't beat me up!!! Sir!


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Fabrice Janson said:


> Maybe if you bunch of jokes for drivers started respecting your riders, then things would b different. All I hear on here is 'they don't tip me' 'paxholes' or 'assholes' or just plain being disrespectful. Those disrespectful, @@@@@@@ drivers like you are the same ones who get the shits when it's a quiet night, and think that the riders should start booking. As if the customers owe you something.
> They don't owe you shit. You owe them the respect they deserve. You need them more than they need you. Dickwad.


Clearly showing your true colors now, aren't you?


----------



## Fabrice Janson (Jun 26, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Clearly showing your true colors now, aren't you?


Good comeback man!


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Fabrice Janson said:


> Good comeback man!


I bet your pax get under your every last nerve, cause clearly you have no skin and lose your cool quick. I think your ratings are fake. I am just waiting to read about you one day in the news... you will go down in history as one of those Uber drivers that give the rest of us a bad name.


----------



## Fabrice Janson (Jun 26, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I bet your pax get under your every last nerve, cause clearly you have no skin and lose your cool quick. I think your ratings are fake. I am just waiting to read about you one day in the news... you will go down in history as one of those Uber drivers that give the rest of us a bad name.


Haters always gon haters. Peace MF


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

Fabrice Janson said:


> Maybe if you bunch of jokes for drivers started respecting your riders, then things would b different. All I hear on here is 'they don't tip me' 'paxholes' or 'assholes' or just plain being disrespectful. Those disrespectful, @@@@@@@ drivers like you are the same ones who get the shits when it's a quiet night, and think that the riders should start booking. As if the customers owe you something.
> They don't owe you shit. You owe them the respect they deserve. You need them more than they need you. Dickwad.


Here you go presuming again. You are totally full of shit. Have fun thinking you are the best Uber driver ever. I was a good driver, but I don't need to prove that to you. None us do. You are a typical dick who thinks he does it better than everyone else. You don't!


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Fabrice Janson said:


> Haters always gon haters. Peace MF


I don't hate anybody. Like most others here I come here to vent and joke around. You one the other hand are the one on the nonstop tirade swearing up a storm and wanting to beat up people like @raisedoncereal

I'm guessing someone pissed in your wheaties.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

And here all along I thought Australians were a friendly people. :roflmao:


----------



## Fabrice Janson (Jun 26, 2018)

If you all checked out the thread properly. You’d see that all that I have been saying is, treat passengers properly and in turn, they will do the same. The attacks came from people on here who don’t provide the service required. Like I said before. Uber is a service. You’re a service ‘provider’. Provide the service as required and get off your high horse. Customer is king: without them, you have nothing.


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

Fabrice Janson said:


> If you all checked out the thread properly. You'd see that all that I have been saying is, treat passengers properly and in turn, they will do the same. The attacks came from people on here who don't provide the service required. Like I said before. Uber is a service. You're a service 'provider'. Provide the service as required and get off your high horse. Customer is king: without them, you have nothing.


Thanks very much for telling us what we already know. You are so insightful. Do you not understand we need no tips from you? Why on Earth do think you can school us?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Fabrice Janson said:


> If you all checked out the thread properly. You'd see that all that I have been saying is, treat passengers properly and in turn, they will do the same. The attacks came from people on here who don't provide the service required. Like I said before. Uber is a service. You're a service 'provider'. Provide the service as required and get off your high horse. Customer is king: without them, you have nothing.


I did check the thread. You are the one that got hostile and super sensitive first.

I think you just do not grasp the sarcasm and wit that floats around here.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

What I learned on this thread:

1) respect your pax in ways you would not respect other humans on Internet boards to get a good rating so you can earn respeck on the Internets

2) if #1 doesn't go down smooth according to plan, make threats

Now, let's throw some shrimp on the barbie and all be friends.



SinTaxERROR said:


> I did check the thread. You are the one that got hostile and super sensitive first.
> 
> I think you just do not grasp the sarcasm and wit that floats around here.


The Dude would have simply said: "calmer than you are"


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> What I learned on this thread:
> 
> 1) respect your pax in ways you would not respect other humans on Internet boards to get a good rating so you can earn respeck on the Internets
> 
> ...


You forgot to include "Please do not beat me up!!! Sir!!"  :roflmao:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MAYBE 2 OR 3.
AND A SHOT.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

@Fabrice Janson so how'd the 'brag' work out for ya? Would you recommend to friends to try it out?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Fabrice Janson said:


> Check you later


I don't think this guy is actually from Australia... I think he is from the ghetto of Newark, NJ.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

I could never bring myself to ask my riders for a 5 star rating. It just always seemed kinda sad. Lol.


----------

